# LOWRIDERFEST JUNE 10TH, ANAHEIM STADIUM / LOS ANGELES AREA



## Eman619 (Oct 13, 2005)

WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

nice 


Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


WOW, SAME DAY AS THE CADILLAC FEST IN DOWNEY...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BigLos said:


> WOW, SAME DAY AS THE CADILLAC FEST IN DOWNEY...


:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!



is there a hop


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

might have to check out both. been a minute since I been to a SD show. perfect excuse to make a weekend trip & party at the gaslamp


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, IM GONNA HAVE CHECK OUT BOTH SHOWS


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE IN THIS MOTHER F%&$ER..... FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

Dam sounds good hope to be there.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!




 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T T T uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowdude13 said:


> T T T uffin:


ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE IN THIS MOTHER F%&$ER..... FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!


X2!!!!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE IN THIS MOTHER F%&$ER..... FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!


X68 AND ILL B GOIN TO THA ONE N S.D TOO


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> X68 AND ILL B GOIN TO THA ONE N S.D TOO


TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

818 will be in thee house


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> 818 will be in thee house


TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bird said:


> ttt


a lot goimg on that day!!! :banghead:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

A HOP OR WHAT;;


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, gonna be a hop - they will be posting that info soon


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

IEGM said:


> Yes, gonna be a hop - they will be posting that info soon


TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Bird said:


> ttt


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

individuals sd said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories oc will be there:rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up people if u have any local carshows coming up in la,oc,ie, and would like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


ttt


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

HOW DO WE GET IN. ANY REG


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what does the radical hop pay?????????////


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES CC. BC. PC. WILL B IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> what does the radical hop pay?????????////


:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

TO. THE. TOP


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

TO. THE. TOP.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

oh yeah thats a show we will be at


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:facepalm:*aww man... *


BigLos said:


> WOW, SAME DAY AS THE CADILLAC FEST IN DOWNEY...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SIMPLEGREEN AND SOUTHERN ROYALTY WILL BE UP IN THAT BITCH !!! OUR BACKYARD HOMIES ! !:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SIMPLEGREEN AND SOUTHERN ROYALTY WILL BE UP IN THAT BITCH !!! OUR BACKYARD HOMIES ! !:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SIMPLEGREEN AND SOUTHERN ROYALTY WILL BE UP IN THAT BITCH !!! OUR BACKYARD HOMIES ! !:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

19PANCHO54 said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:wave::thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

19PANCHO54 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

yes cant wait


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

visionquest23 said:


> yes cant wait


ttt


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this the same day as the Cadillac Fest in LA? Two good shows on the same day? :facepalm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Cadillac1 said:


> Is this the same day as the Cadillac Fest in LA? Two good shows on the same day? :facepalm:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


ttt


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats going 2 be hard so much going on that day!!!!!:x:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

best show comin up


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT FOR THIS EVENT !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


:wave:QUE ONDA COMPA LOUIE!, SIMPLE GNA GET TO SHINE HER STUFF @ THIS SHOW!!:wave:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

19PANCHO54 said:


> :wave:QUE ONDA COMPA LOUIE!, SIMPLE GNA GET TO SHINE HER STUFF @ THIS SHOW!!:wave:


*WHAT UP BIG G !!!:wave: YEAH HOMIE GOING TO BUST OUT STRONG AT THIS ONE IT'S MY BACKYARD HOMIE !! TU-SABES:h5:*


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> best show comin up


:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :h5:


ttt


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> *WHAT UP BIG G !!!:wave: YEAH HOMIE GOING TO BUST OUT STRONG AT THIS ONE IT'S MY BACKYARD HOMIE !! TU-SABES:h5:*


SIMON G!!. CANT WAIT DAWG SHITS BOUND TO B BIGGER THIS YR!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:h5:


19PANCHO54 said:


> SIMON G!!. CANT WAIT DAWG SHITS BOUND TO B BIGGER THIS YR!!!!!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Where do we Pre-reg at?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5:


~!T.T.T!~


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

19PANCHO54 said:


> ~!T.T.T!~


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


ttt


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

dont seem like this show is going to happen on the 10th of june....thats alot of work to put something together in 30days but i hope so cuz im down for this show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

808t0702 said:


> dont seem like this show is going to happen on the 10th of june....thats alot of work to put something together in 30days but i hope so cuz im down for this show


Its going down.!! Its not the promoters first Rodeo so there good. !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

how can we prereg for tha show ?


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> Its going down.!! Its not the promoters first Rodeo so there good. !!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what does da hop pay out;;lowriderfest;;;dpr


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

$500 - $800 cash paid out over classes. Registration forms here

http://www.lowriderfest.com/v2/anaheimregistration.pdf

Hop sponsored by Kool Aid Hydraulics


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

IEGM said:


> $500 - $800 cash paid out over classes. Registration forms here
> 
> http://www.lowriderfest.com/v2/anaheimregistration.pdf
> 
> Hop sponsored by Kool Aid Hydraulics


ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Im gonna be in town from phx im gonna roll tru and check it out


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


mando said:


> Im gonna be in town from phx im gonna roll tru and check it out


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:


Get your registrations in soon. Show is right around the corner


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can we still reg the day of the event


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, There is day of show registration


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Grasias


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

dreamer1 said:


> Grasias


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE RIDER'S


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*









THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent my reg on monday cant wait for the show....when do we get conformation?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

808t0702 said:


> Sent my reg on monday cant wait for the show....when d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid hydros june 10 2012 annheim stadium 800.00 Ist place


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

koolaid365 said:


> koolaid hydros june 10 2012 annheim stadium 800.00 Ist place


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


 INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS GONNA REP. DEEP !!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

everlasting impressions will there to rep!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

individuals sd said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS GONNA REP. DEEP !!!


ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EL KOLORADO said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

koolaid365 said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

joker75 said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

blank hydros 1 323 864 5050 chris june 10 2012 anaheim stadium lowriderfest napa auto


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

any word on getting reg conformations???


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

send an email to [email protected] - they will get you confirmation


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

I do not see a vendor registration form on this events website. I only see a vehicle registration form. Is the vehicle registration form also to be used by the vendors or will there be no vendors at this event.


----------



## Eman619 (Oct 13, 2005)

For vendors hit up that same email - [email protected]. definately gonna have vendors as it is filling up now


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

IEGM said:


> send an email to [email protected] - they will get you confirmation


Thank homie....making the trip from vegas so gotta make sure the reg was received


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

This show is open to all makes and models, oldies, trucks, bikes, etc.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Eman619 said:


> View attachment 435731
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM -- INFO COMING SOON!!


 THE S.D. SHOW ITS BAD ASS !! CANT WAIT TO GO TO THE L.A. AREA


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

THIS SHOW IS BAD AZZ ...... CANT WAIT TO GO..... HERE R A FEW PICS FROM THIS SHOW IN THE LAST FEW YEARS IN SD......


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

*2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAN KICK ROCKS WITH YOUR BULLSHIT FLIER


LRN818 said:


> *2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOODTIMES VENTURA COUNTY WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES VENTURA COUNTY WILL BE THERE!!!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TRAFFIC SO.CAL WILL BE THERE!!!!  :420:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

HOW MUCH IS IT FOR BIKES???IT ONLY SAYS CARS N MOTORCYCLES PRICE REG.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

R u having a pedal car class


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> :nicoderm: :nicoderm::nicoderm:


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

$25 reg on bikes, $35 car reg group disc, call 619 407 4180


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Latin luxury oc will b there. Can ne one pm me on how to pre register my bike thnx


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

BROWN PRIDE O.C. CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


:wow:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

show me da money


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

how much is reg day of show ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT TIME IS DA HOP???BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> WHAT TIME IS DA HOP???BIG AL SAID IT


X 2!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TIMEEEEEEEEEEE
HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

competitors need to be at show by 9am - first rounds of hop will start appx at 11


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

SO IS THERE GOING TO B A CLASS FOR PEDAL CARS???????????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> SO IS THERE GOING TO B A CLASS FOR PEDAL CARS???????????


Should be. Just have to see if enough show up to make a Pedal Car class.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just a little over a week away!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bird said:


> Just a little over a week away!!


 wut up Bird


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 DAMN....!!!!! JUST AROUND THE CORNER...INDIVIDUALS C.C. IS READY FOR THIS MOFO !!!!! 10 + RANFLAS READY TO ROLL !!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*HOW MUCH IS REGISTRATION FEE DAY-OF-EVENT*:dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: hop rules, categories/classes and cost and payouts ???


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TRAFFIC SO.CAL WILL BE THERE AND DA HOMIES STYLISTICS I.E :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

PRE-REGISTRATION: $35 BY WEDS 6/6/12 - download the form here: 

http://lowriderfest.com/v2/images/pdf/lowwriderfest-vehiclereg_anaheim.pdf

** at the gate is $45


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

Best of Show Lowrider39 & Below Original39 & Below Street39 & Below Custom40-49 Original40-49 Street49 -49 Custom50-55 Street50-55 Custom55-59 Street55-59 Custom55-59 Convertible60's Conv. Full60's Hard Top Original60'S Hard Top Street60's Hard Top Mild60's Hard Top Wild60's Conv. Original60's Conv. Street60's Conv. Mild70's Street70's Mild80's Street80's Mild80's Luxury Street80's Luxury Mild80's Luxury Full90's Full00's El CaminoTruckBomb20" Bike26" Bike16" BikeBest BombBest Truck59 & Below trucks Street59 & Below trucks Custom60-79 Trucks12" Bikes16" Bike street16" Bike Custom20" Bike Street20" Bike Mild20" Bike FullTrikesPedal CarsHop - Single PumpHop - Double PumpHop - Radical


Min 5 cars to make a class


----------



## jsorenson81 (Apr 30, 2008)

How much is it for spectators?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Way to promote !! People have asked here and other topics bout hop rules/ info and no one posts shit !!! :uh:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

can people still get in if we didn't pre register?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> can people still get in if we didn't pre register?


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*how much is the registration fee what time is the show & what time is roll in time cuz there is really no info on your flyer about all that so can u please get back to all of us cuz the show is on june 10th right thanks*


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

IEGM said:


> Best of Show Lowrider39 & Below Original39 & Below Street39 & Below Custom40-49 Original40-49 Street49 -49 Custom50-55 Street50-55 Custom55-59 Street55-59 Custom55-59 Convertible60's Conv. Full60's Hard Top Original60'S Hard Top Street60's Hard Top Mild60's Hard Top Wild60's Conv. Original60's Conv. Street60's Conv. Mild70's Street70's Mild80's Street80's Mild80's Luxury Street80's Luxury Mild80's Luxury Full90's Full00'sEl CaminoTruckBomb20" Bike26" Bike16" BikeBest BombBest Truck59 & Below trucks Street59 & Below trucks Custom60-79 Trucks12" Bikes16" Bike street16" Bike Custom20" Bike Street20" Bike Mild20" Bike FullTrikesPedal CarsHop - Single PumpHop - Double PumpHop - Radical
> 
> 
> 
> Min 5 cars to make a class


Bro I asked for a Class break down over the weekend and you made it happen like it was nothin.....thanks for the info.....IF ANYONE NEEDS INFO SEND AN EMAIL TO [email protected]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hop rules/;;;;if u guys want caRS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> hop rules/;;;;if u guys want caRS




cars....


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> cars....


Lmmfao !!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

how much for lowrider BIKES Day of show!!!!!!


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

So only day to roll in is Saturday???? if so that sucks I have plans on sat......


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

Hit up Kool Aid for rules - 562-755-4617. Bikes day of show is $35 1wristband. $25 bikes pre-reg by Weds. You can roll in on Sunday, but first come first serve / until sell out


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

Roll in: Sat, 12pm to 6pm. or Sun, 6am to 9am. Preregistration advised. Will accept day of's until sell out. Show opens 11am to 6pm. Gen adult is $20. Kids 6-12 $12. Kids 5 under are free


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:roflmao:


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> MAN KICK ROCKS WITH YOUR BULLSHIT FLIER


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bird said:


> Just a little over a week away!!


BIRD SUPP G !! Hey man I see there giving out best truck is that "Bomb Truck" too ??:dunno: Any cash payouts ??:nicoderm:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

IEGM said:


> Best of Show Lowrider39 & Below Original39 & Below Street39 & Below Custom40-49 Original40-49 Street49 -49 Custom50-55 Street50-55 Custom55-59 Street55-59 Custom55-59 Convertible60's Conv. Full60's Hard Top Original60'S Hard Top Street60's Hard Top Mild60's Hard Top Wild60's Conv. Original60's Conv. Street60's Conv. Mild70's Street70's Mild80's Street80's Mild80's Luxury Street80's Luxury Mild80's Luxury Full90's Full00's El CaminoTruckBomb20" Bike26" Bike16" BikeBest BombBest Truck59 & Below trucks Street59 & Below trucks Custom60-79 Trucks12" Bikes16" Bike street16" Bike Custom20" Bike Street20" Bike Mild20" Bike FullTrikesPedal CarsHop - Single PumpHop - Double PumpHop - Radical
> 
> 
> Min 5 cars to make a class


:wave:SUP MAN !! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: NEED SUM INFO ON DIS SHOW!!!! :rant:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

is there 90s street category :dunnor just full


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW ITS MORE THEN VEGAS ND 1 WRIST BAND. VEGAS U GET 3


IEGM said:


> Hit up Kool Aid for rules - 562-755-4617. Bikes day of show is $35 1wristband. $25 bikes pre-reg by Weds. You can roll in on Sunday, but first come first serve / until sell out


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> BIRD SUPP G !! Hey man I see there giving out best truck is that "Bomb Truck" too ??:dunno: Any cash payouts ??:nicoderm:


Yea it should be!! The dub stuff is on a whole different list so I believe the best truck on this list applies to the lowrider side. I will check later and clarrify for you!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowdude13 said:


> is there 90s street category :dunnor just full


there is 90's street, Mild and Full


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Man this is some Fuck up shit......35 for a Fucken bike.....n only 1 wristband....Bs


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bird said:


> Yea it should be!! The dub stuff is on a whole different list so I believe the best truck on this list applies to the lowrider side. I will check later and clarrify for you!!


AIGHT KOO BIRD GRACIAS !!:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:wave::h5:


SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> AIGHT KOO BIRD GRACIAS !!:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was $30 nd 3wristbands nd cash payouts for bikes ill go but until then ima go to CADDY FEST WERE ITS FREE.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

see everyone at the show where all the heavy hitters come out to play


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: NEED SUM INFO ON DIS SHOW!!!! :rant:


:h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> see everyone at the show where all the heavy hitters come out to play


See u on sunday


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> See u on sunday


:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LATIN LUXURY CC BC IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

If we reg for thise car show do we have to pay entrance


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what time we got to b there 4 da hop


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

IEGM said:


> Roll in: Sat, 12pm to 6pm. or Sun, 6am to 9am. Preregistration advised. Will accept day of's until sell out. Show opens 11am to 6pm. Gen adult is $20. Kids 6-12 $12. Kids 5 under are free


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:  5 more days.....!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DIPN714 said:


> what time we got to b there 4 da hop


read 2 pages back smiley said it


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

IEGM said:


> Roll in: Sat, 12pm to 6pm. or Sun, 6am to 9am. Preregistration advised. Will accept day of's until sell out. Show opens 11am to 6pm. Gen adult is $20. Kids 6-12 $12. Kids 5 under are free


BIRD SAID IT!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Bird said:


> BIRD SAID IT!!


:roflmao:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I am all signed up.....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> see everyone at the show where all the heavy hitters come out to play


 :dunno: Y U SHOWING? LOL! :rofl:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

how much to get in ???


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MEXICA said:


> how much to get in ???


20 mothafucking bucks
I think it in the beging of thise topic...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

individuals sd said:


> :cheesy: :thumbsup:  5 more days.....!!!


 4 more days !!!!!!! :rofl:  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: Y U SHOWING? LOL! :rofl:


na not showing it will be there just for display


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

f0 mo days... its going dwn :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

sunday anaheim stadium lowriderfest 06 10 2012


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


 3 more fuken days homies...........:worship:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

individuals sd said:


> 3 more fuken days homies...........:worship:


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what time da hoppers got to be there


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

WE R GONNA B :rimshot: & :boink: BUT JUST MAKE SURE EVERYONE :shh:......................


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :wave::h5:


Sup BiG G....:wave: c u sat DOGG ... TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

all hoppers be there by 10;30 am;;;;kool aid said it


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

DIPN714 said:


> all hoppers be there by 10;30 am;;;;kool aid said it


homie i think i saw your ford dually on the freeway the other day


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine Will be in the House!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine Will be in the House!!!


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Will post some pics tomorrow of some girls and bad ass rides! 
TTT
Can't wait.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> homie i think i saw your ford dually on the freeway the other day


u did


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

its getting packed


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

For the general admission is it 20$ per car or is it per person?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> its getting packed


Hell yeah


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

909 Bumpercheck said:


> For the general admission is it 20$ per car or is it per person?


Per person


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Per person


:thumbsdown:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C IS IN THIS BITCH !!!


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Good Show and some top notch cars...BUT someone need to get a watch, they said the awards were supposed to start at 5pm we left at 6:15 and the awards still had not started! 12 Hours is TOO LONG....


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

20$!  ... TIMEZ BE TOUGH! 10$ MAYBE...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great show but [email protected]#$*% run out of trophies.....some plp went home wit out a trophy....suck cuz we only had 1 category for all trikes n no trophies....just Bs n yea 12 [email protected]#$$ hrs...kids got all mad n shit need to organize the next event n more trophies


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Great show but [email protected]#$*% run out of trophies.....some plp went home wit out a trophy....suck cuz we only had 1 category for all trikes n no trophies....just Bs n yea 12 [email protected]#$$ hrs...kids got all mad n shit need to organize the next event n more trophies


wow:twak:


----------



## VALEX (Jan 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dreamer1*Great show but [email protected]#$*% run out of trophies.....some plp went home wit out a trophy....suck cuz we only had 1 category for all trikes n no trophies....just Bs n yea 12 [email protected]#$$ hrs...kids got all mad n shit need to organize the next event n more trophies

THAT SUCKS:angry:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

dreamer1 said:


> Great show but [email protected]#$*% run out of trophies.....some plp went home wit out a trophy....suck cuz we only had 1 category for all trikes n no trophies....just Bs yea 12 [email protected]#$$ hrs...kids got all mad n shit need to organize the next event n more trophies


 :tears: WOW!! DAATS 2 BAD!! U GOTTA B CAREFULL WHAT SHOWS U GO 2! EITHER U GO 4 2 WIN TROPHYS OR U GO 4 SUPORT! YOO PICK! LOL. I GO 4 SUPORT! :boink:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

It looked more like an "LOWRIDER PICNIC" than an "LOWRIDERFEST" I walked the whole thing like in 15 min, There were a lot of nice rides BUT not enough! The show was not definitely worth the $20 per person!!! Was this just an LOWRIDER SHOW? Or a RICE-BURNER/DONK SHOW???? :thumbsdown:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We go for the fun...but sucks when its a big show n pay high prices n run out trophies.....kids get exited when they win n sucks when they win n no trophies...LOL its all good case close


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> It looked more like an "LOWRIDER PICNIC" than an "LOWRIDERFEST" I walked the whole thing like in 15 min, There were a lot of nice rides BUT not enough! The show was not defetnetly worth the $20 per person!!! Was this just an LOWRIDER SHOW? Or a RICE-BURNER/DONK SHOW???? :thumbsdown:


Lol. That's funny.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Great show but [email protected]#$*% run out of trophies.....some plp went home wit out a trophy....suck cuz we only had 1 category for all trikes n no trophies....just Bs n yea 12 [email protected]#$$ hrs...kids got all mad n shit need to organize the next event n more trophies


Well maybe next time they will take all the different point of views and make it a better show.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> all hoppers be there by 10;30 am;;;;kool aid said it


Any hopper videos???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST was INTHE house. Here are the flikas we got. 























































MUY CHINGON!!! 




















Muy chingon again. 




























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Well maybe next time they will take all the different point of views and make it a better show.


It was a good show but come-on how can u run out of trophies....they had a lot of categories for cars...the kids wanna win too...hope Vegas don't run out of trophies


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD SHOW I HAD I GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT TILL THA S.D ONE NEXT MONTH


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

It was a good show cool lay bacc lot of nice cars..looking forward for next one...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> It was a good show but come-on how can u run out of trophies....they had a lot of categories for cars...the kids wanna win too...hope Vegas don't run out of trophies


You know just my thoughts but I know kids like to go up and see who got the trophys. And when there is a lot of kids getting awards the like it. But just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics??


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any more pics


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Any more pics


That's all I have player.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale good show ...love the chinitas in bikiny


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a goodtime ...


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: THANKZ 4 THE PIXS LOCO... ANYBODY ELSE GOT ANY? SHOW LOOKED AW-IGHT... BUT I MISSED


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> GOOD SHOW I HAD I GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT TILL THA S.D ONE NEXT MONTH


Did u get ur trophie or a IOU card. LOL


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

I got my first place trophy..great show.lots to see..all though that was bs.my club member got second of me and got an iou on his trophy..hope sd is just as good.and has enough trophies for all winners...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

other then the trophys being short it was a bad ass show


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> Orale good show ...love the chinitas in bikiny


Hellllll yessss.....


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> other then the trophys being short it was a bad ass show


YUPP SHOW WAS THE SHIT !! LOTS OF CLEAN WHIPS AND HEAVYHITTERS OUT THERE !!! TTT GREAT SHOW !!!


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Good ass show with alil of everything to see..my lil kids liked all the other cool cars.suv.bikes.but most of all loved the drifting cars..so for me there was plenty to see and watch instead of just sitting under the Canopy all day long. TRADITION CC. SO CAL had a great time..


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes definately did not fall short on entertainment ........it was nice for a change....had a great time and by far this was one of the best shows. Hopefully SD will be better along the lines of not running out of 2nd place trophies and not consolidating classes......(50-54) :facepalm::dunno:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

the show was cool and it was cool to see all kinds of rides driffters ,donks,bikes,lowriders,ect....................we had a blast and again they made all kinds of money at least have enough trophies and yes its for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> YUPP SHOW WAS THE SHIT !! LOTS OF CLEAN WHIPS AND HEAVYHITTERS OUT THERE !!! TTT GREAT SHOW !!!


 WE HAD A GOOD TIME IN ANAHEIM.... CANT WAIT FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW NEXT MONTH !!!! ALL THOSE CHINITAS WALKING AROUND IN BIKINIS IS A PLUS !!! NICE SHOW !!!!:worship:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

individuals sd said:


> WE HAD A GOOD TIME IN ANAHEIM.... CANT WAIT FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW NEXT MONTH !!!! ALL THOSE CHINITAS WALKING AROUND IN BIKINIS IS A PLUS !!! NICE SHOW !!!!:worship:




:cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

individuals sd said:


> WE HAD A GOOD TIME IN ANAHEIM.... CANT WAIT FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW NEXT MONTH !!!! ALL THOSE CHINITAS WALKING AROUND IN BIKINIS IS A PLUS !!! NICE SHOW !!!!:worship:


You know the deal homie, pictures or it didn't happen. 
I know you guys got pics


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

y las pinches pics pues:drama:?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> It looked more like an "LOWRIDER PICNIC" than an "LOWRIDERFEST" I walked the whole thing like in 15 min, There were a lot of nice rides BUT not enough! The show was not definitely worth the $20 per person!!! Was this just an LOWRIDER SHOW? Or a RICE-BURNER/DONK SHOW???? :thumbsdown:


Not that I'm a "rice burner/donk" fan but whats funny is that this was being advertised as "Extreme Autofest" in some advertisements and I think was also the official name of the show (http://www.extremeautofest.com/) and if some of you guys did some research, you would have known that Miller *Toyota/Scion* was a big sponsor of the show. That would also explain all the chinitas. 

I think "LowriderFest" was just a subdivision of the show.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No wonder they had categories for best BMW,Mercedes-Benz,v.w,best import best Lexus,scion.but love the chinitas... n a big show don't run out of trophies


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> Not that I'm a "rice burner/donk" fan but whats funny is that this was being advertised as "Extreme Autofest" in some advertisements and I think was also the official name of the show (http://www.extremeautofest.com/) and if some of you guys did some research, you would have known that Miller *Toyota/Scion* was a big sponsor of the show. That would also explain all the chinitas.
> 
> I think "LowriderFest" was just a subdivision of the show.


IT WAS. THEY'VE BEEN DOING IT FOR SEVERAL YEARS. THAT'S WHY YOU'VE SEEN CHICKS IN VARIOUS DIFFERENT FLAVORS IN BIKINIS WHO ARE NATURALLY IN THE IMPORT SEEN BUT NOT IN THE LOWRIDER SEEN. JUST LOWRIDER GOT ADDED TO THE SHOW BY MAKING A SEPARATE NAME TO APPEAL TO THE LOWRIDERS INTEREST TO ATTEND THE SHOW THUS MAKING MAKING A PROFIT INCREASE. :nicoderm:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

More pics


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

here some pics i took ima load up more n a bit


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

we had fun!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


>


 :worship:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


>


   :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)

Pictures coming soon www.MadHopperEnt.com


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

madhopper;;yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

83bluemagic said:


>


 :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)

www.MadHopperEnt.com [email protected] find pictures on facebook peter castro


----------

